# Red snapper preparation suggestions



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

I'm trying to find a different way to make snapper I usually bake or grill it. Help help


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

foil parcels lined with baking parchement, stuff with bouqet garni of choice and steam/baked?


----------

